# Wheeee!!!!!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude 

I can not tell you how excited I am!!!!!!

This is another thread about my non golden retriever (lab) Belle. Last night she returned to agility class!!! Two plus months after having an FCE. She did great. It was a jumpers course, so no contacts. BUT the A frame was at a side, and low (4') so I let her do that a couple times, no problem at that height. We kept the jumps at 16" for her. She struggled a little with the double the first time, so we decided to keep the triple at 12" for her. Belle is famous for BIG triple jumps. She did not drop one bar all night long. We did not do the weaves as part of the course, but before we left I had her do one pass and she did without any issues. She (and I) had a FABULOUS time. 

The really good things was having someone watch her and help me see what is needed to work on. We are doing hill work, swimming, and caveletti. I want to try to figure out how to build the caveletti on a 'figure 8' and work her through that. We need to get the air mattress so we can work on that too. I am more bound and determined now to do everything I can to get her back because (happy tears) I think she can! I am planning to take Teddi to an agility trial in Sept because they are having a rally trial at the same venue same time. I can go with my agility friends and do rally. Maybe Belle can go do jumpers? 

I love my dog, seeing her face light up when I pulled out her treats and the agility bag and collar. She was ready to go. She was not really slow either. Not sure she was in Q time but still Belle has been known to be SLOW. I know Belle does not 'love' agility but she loves playing with me, and it meant the world to me that she wanted to so badly. We are going to stick with the jumpers class days for now. I told my trainer as she improves, let me know when she thinks we are ready to try the standard. Belle has done the teeter in my backyard. I want to get her paying attention to her feet more, so I may get a board and have her walk across that before we attempt a big dog walk. She is not dumb and she knows what these obstacles are. That helps. 

So much fun!

:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad she's able to have some fun and play the game again


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayyy!! 

I so know what you are speaking of - my Casey got to 'stand in' for a Field class that Towhee is enrolled in (she is in season) and even though the class is very basic, he completely lit up at being in a class and doing things!! And it felt really good to see how happy he was.. yes we had to substitute 'Awaaay' for Back, and Gee/Haw for Over but he was completely at ease and loving it! (Casey is obedience and agility not field trained although that may change).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> he completely lit up at being in a class and doing things


And that's what makes the $$$ for classes plus the hard training worth it. 

I'm very glad that Belle is doing so much better. I'm sure she has that right fighting spirit, but I'll bet a lot of it has to do with all the work that you have been willing to do. 

Can you share pictures of the figure 8 caveletti when you build one? 

Tiny question - were you at NDT last night? If you were, I was on the other side of the tarp in the novice practice.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Tiny question - were you at NDT last night? If you were, I was on the other side of the tarp in the novice practice.


YES I WAS!!!! Dang it I wish I had known... I was there in the 6:30-8 class. Belle was the BIG black lab if you saw her. She was the only "black" lab. Such a small world. I am going to officially meet you yet! 

LOL
Ann


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*laughs* I _wondered_ when you said you were at class last night. Next time I'll peek over the side when I walk in to see if there are any big black labs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love that part of it.. Meeting people you chat with! 
Have fun you two...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG!!! That is the BEST news ever!!! A very very good reason to be happy and celebrate!!!

:headbang2:headbang2


----------

